# Amarok spult keine musepack-Dateien

## musv

Moin, 

Google hat mich zur Konkurrenz geschickt: 

http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/amarok-spult-keine-.mpc/#post-2200424

Ich hab hier selbiges ungelöstes Problem. Ich hab ein paar Musepack-Dateien. Im Amarok kann ich die Dinger nicht spulen. Amarok springt immer an die letzte normal abgespielte Stelle. Gut damit könnte man leben. Schlimmer ist aber, dass die Dateien nicht bis zum Ende gespielt werden. Mit mplayer laufen die mpcs tadellos. 

Über das Use-Flag "mad" kann man einstellen, dass statt ffmpeg die libmad zum Abspielen von mp3s verwendet wird. Für flac gibt's alternativ das Flag "flac". Allerdings hab ich kein Äquivalent für musepack-Dateien gefunden. 

Kurz: Kriegt man xine-lib irgendwie dazu, eine alternative Lib für musepack-Dateien zu verwenden?

----------

## lituxer

Hast Du es schon mal mit den musepack-tools probiert?

http://www.gentoo-portage.com/media-sound/musepack-tools

Laut Homepage sollen Amarok und Xine damit klarkommen.

----------

## musv

Die da?

```
 eix musepack-tools

[I] media-sound/musepack-tools

     Available versions:  444 (~)458

     Installed versions:  458(10:44:55 16.12.2009)

     Homepage:            http://www.musepack.net

     Description:         Musepack SV8 libraries and utilities
```

----------

## lituxer

Ja, die meinte ich.

Ansonsten fällt mir nur noch taglib ein. Taglib kann auch mit mpc umgehen.

Oder es mal mit Amarok 2.2 versuchen. Ist zwar noch hardmask, soll aber nächste Woche testing werden.

----------

## musv

 *lituxer wrote:*   

> Ja, die meinte ich.
> 
> Ansonsten fällt mir nur noch taglib ein. Taglib kann auch mit mpc umgehen.

 

Wie kriegt man die xine-lib dazu, taglib statt der musepack-tools zu benutzen?

 *lituxer wrote:*   

> Oder es mal mit Amarok 2.2 versuchen. Ist zwar noch hardmask, soll aber nächste Woche testing werden.

 

Hab ich vor ein paar Tagen ausprobiert. Ich teste Amarok-2 alle paar Monate mal an. Es gefällt mir noch immer nicht.

----------

